# Looking for all these items..



## Marzuq (7/4/15)

hi i am looking for the following

istick 20w or 30w incl batteries and charger if required
nautilus mini
pack of nautilus coils 1.2ohm

ipv mini or 100w or sigelei incl batteries and charger if required.
kanger subtank
3 packs 1.2ohm coils for the subtank


----------



## Sir Vape (7/4/15)

Hey @Marzuq

We have the iStick 30w, IPV Mini 2 (70w) and Subohm coils on our site.

www.sirvape.co.za


----------

